# A month of sex...exactly the way your Wife wants it



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Has anybody ever done this? I see a lot of threads on TAM that suggest many women aren't getting made love to in the ways that turn them on the most.

Has anybody done a month (or week, or whatever) of sexual time dedicated to sex the way you (or your wife) loves to have it, and only in those ways?

If so, what were the results?


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

A month of sex??

You're funny!


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

What is this "sex" you speak of?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I would do it. But it would mean she'd have to tell me what she likes. And that's not happening.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

hey chris, you wouldn't of happened to of married my wifes sister?..lol


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Yup, she thought it was great, I called it abstinence.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't even know how my wife want it really. Everytime I initiated the talk about sex, she just said everything was alright.
I asked her a few times what kind of sex did she really like, and she said she don't know how to answer that... If I asked her what she didn't like, it will be anal, swallowing, bdsm and tits ****ing. And I knew she doesn't like condoms. We have been doing it bareback since the first time we did it, and she insisted that I cum outside before we were married.


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

We have not done it on purpose, but recently on accident. August was a crazy month for us in the bedroom. At least 20 times in 28 days with the longest streak at 9 times in seven days. This may not be a long streak for others, but it is for us since being married 20 years ago. 

Seems as my wife is getting older she is getting into some kind of escalation in the "i want it more" dept hopefully headed for a long term prime.

Everything just clicked the whole month. We both got what we wanted each and every time.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Yup, she thought it was great, I called it abstinence.


:lol:

You kill me every time.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

We've done it many whole months in the past. Too old to manage that now. Physically, neither of us can. But, with the exception of her periods, it was once a day, pretty much the way she wanted it (and since that was good for me too, maybe it should be said how 'we' wanted it. 

And then came ovarian cysts and ruined it for years.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Considering 1-3x a day is already the routine standard to satisfy her... no thanks!


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

A month of sex, now that would be nice, then then again after that month i probably wouldn't get it for a couple of years after!!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

We did this about 12 years ago. 

The only time in my life I was LD was after each of my babies being born and breastfed. I was off sex but enjoyed it once we got going.

After the last baby..... he was about a year old and I KNEW I needed to get my act together and refocus on my husband. 

We did a month of daily sex and we've never looked back and it definitely re-ignited my sexual spark. It was like it re-awakened something thing that was sleeping.... could have been an absolute fluke though and was really caused by a change in hormones or the alignment of the planets...or something.

Dunno...

He has trouble keeping up these days..,, he does try though...bless him!!

I'm definitely HD.

I would whole heatedly support this action!!!

What's to lose....really??


----------



## tonyarz (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a feeling if I tried this, that I wouldn't be involved in the sex. :/


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

You made all this happen JMD. That frequency at year 20 is exceptional


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

MEM11363 said:


> You made all this happen JMD. That frequency at year 20 is exceptional


Thanks Mem for all of your significant wisdom. You and others have been helpful. Best of wishes to you and your wife always.


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

Been married twice. Both times, my husbands greatest pleasure was pleasuring me. Smart really, because it makes sense that if you make sex very enjoyable for your partner, they will want it more. Reading threads here, that isn't always the case and my heart goes out to men that have tried without success. But it was successful for me. I've been very lucky to have husbands that have spoiled me to death sexually.

My experience has been, if I allow myself to enjoy sex, that is the best thing I can do for my husband. And that means I have to communicate what I want and what I like...and know it's ok to be a little selfish because I will return the favor. Great sex is possible when both equally give and take.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Yup, she thought it was great, I called it abstinence.


Co-signed


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

jaquen said:


> Has anybody ever done this?


Oh yes - been the way she wants it for 2 1/2 years now - none at all.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

dixieangel said:


> my husbands greatest pleasure was pleasuring me ..... Great sex is possible when both equally give and take.


 My husband is the same... he's always been this way. My pleasure has always & forever been his pleasure... He has said this to me a # of times over the years. I've even had little arguments with him telling him to be more selfish in bed....I'd be curious to see what that might be like! 

We've never did a full month - skipping 0 days of sex when we were younger -when he was able to do this -easily. We've come close in the last 3 yrs, but always a day skipped here, another there ... He always aims to please, no matter how long forplay takes. 

It's a







thing... Sometimes I just wish we could go back in time & be that wild & lusty "jumping each other like Bunny rabbits" couple . I feel we missed that in life.

He put himself down & I was a little too "repressed" to realize what I was missing, mind focused elsewhere, even though sex was always GREAT. Truth was.... I as bi*chier back then... likely cause I needed laid more often....and had no idea !!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

dixieangel said:


> Been married twice. Both times, my husbands greatest pleasure was pleasuring me. Smart really, because it makes sense that if you make sex very enjoyable for your partner, they will want it more. Reading threads here, that isn't always the case and my heart goes out to men that have tried without success. But it was successful for me. I've been very lucky to have husbands that have spoiled me to death sexually.
> 
> My experience has been, if I allow myself to enjoy sex, that is the best thing I can do for my husband. And that means I have to communicate what I want and what I like...and know it's ok to be a little selfish because I will return the favor. Great sex is possible when both equally give and take.


This is very well said. I agree 100%.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

A month of sex exactly the way I like it, well it would be exactly as it is now.

I cannot keep my hands off him.


----------

